# November - Holidays incentives



## fabfive5 (Apr 14, 2016)

Crossing fingers for a pull ahead that will help...7 series lease to X5 lease. Hopefully BMWF will add the X5 to the repertoire of pull aheads tomorrow! If anyone on here has any insight or inside info, please reply.

4 more payments left...

Thank you ahead of time for your replies.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

When will the holiday incentives be announced? Is it tomorrow? or a few days from now?


----------



## fabfive5 (Apr 14, 2016)

My contact at my dealership said tomorrow, Nov 1.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

November programs are online. As far as the F30 is concerned, it actually didnt get better. Residual stayed the same at 62%, but you lost the $1000 option allowance from October. The sample lease online went up by $10/month.

The 2016 F10s took a residual dive from 66% to 63%. The only vehicles with national incentives are iPerformance, X1, and i3

I hope this trend isnt going to stay for December.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

2016 3 series seem to be 63% residual (wasnt it 66 percent in October?) Also, 2017 3 series seem to be 62 percent. 2016 3 series have a 1500 option credit, but no option credit right now on 2017 3 series (at least not factory to consumer).

Offer lists being through Nov 30th.

October definitely seems like it was better.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

That stinks - I guess BMW does not want car sales this holiday period. Mercedes is going to blow them away. Strange there incentives got worse, when automotive sales seem to be slowing down, especially BMW sedan sales.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know if I'm messing something up but it looks like something really got better to get 2017 340i xDrive payment... MF's really plunged or :dunno:


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

DBV said:


> That stinks - I guess BMW does not want car sales this holiday period. Mercedes is going to blow them away. Strange there incentives got worse, *when automotive sales seem to be slowing down, especially BMW sedan sales*.


Internationally, BMW is having a record year. Sales in the US are down, but they are having the best year they have ever had in regards to sales.

I know Most of us are in the US, but I keep repeating this because I think its an important distinction. They are going to lose the US sales crown this year, no doubt. It (lower US sales), is not hurting them, however.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

DBV said:


> That stinks - I guess BMW does not want car sales this holiday period. Mercedes is going to blow them away. Strange there incentives got worse, when automotive sales seem to be slowing down, especially BMW sedan sales.


The President of BMWNA has publicly stated that they will not chase sales in Nov/Dec this year, as NA is "letting" Mercedes take the sales crown this year - while BMW NA focuses on margins.

Worldwide, AG is doing great!


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah wow, '17 3 series lost the $1k options credit and the financing rate went from 0.9% to 2.9%.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

US is still a major market for BMW, so you would think they would want to be competive, regardless of being in the race for number 1 in US sales. Having very few incentives on their aging sedans, sure won't drive sales in the US market. People will just move to the competition. I know I will be one of them, if they don't improve, before my lease is up.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> The President of BMWNA has publicly stated that they will not chase sales in Nov/Dec this year, as NA is "letting" Mercedes take the sales crown this year - while BMW NA focuses on margins.
> 
> Worldwide, AG is doing great!


Makes sense. I just looked at the November numbers. Residuals are really bad on the SUV's which is what I am considering (x6M). I guess I will be waiting....


----------



## AdamIsm (Mar 17, 2014)

dkreidel said:


> The President of BMWNA has publicly stated that they will not chase sales in Nov/Dec this year, as NA is "letting" Mercedes take the sales crown this year - while BMW NA focuses on margins.
> 
> Worldwide, AG is doing great!


Where did you read this?


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

*A bit of silver lining:* the loyalty incentive has been extended till end of November.


----------



## fabfive5 (Apr 14, 2016)

I heard the real incentives will be at 3pm EST via webcast.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

fabfive5 said:


> I heard the real incentives will be at 3pm EST via webcast.


Totally possible /shrug... right now we are going by whats on their website. If they release some more information today, the website would be updated so we will find out later today.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

fabfive5 said:


> I heard the real incentives will be at 3pm EST via webcast.


Is there a link to the webcast?

Also, why go through the effort of updating the website only to change it hours later?


----------



## yogujuhere (Mar 26, 2010)

I dont even get this. How are the deals for the winter event worse than October. Is BMW smoking the reefer?

And what webcast. Link?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

OP you should change the title of this thread, because some people may think that this is verified as November and Decembers information, and right now it runs through Nov 30th so December "could" be different.


----------



## fabfive5 (Apr 14, 2016)

I assume it's an internal webcast to the dealer managers that the public will never see.


----------

